# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Last week's trip report. Slide show and videos

## captaind

Hi Guys,

Go to the "Living in Jamaica: forum here http://negril.com/forum/forumdisplay...ing-in-Jamaica

There's a link to the report.

Hope you enjoy it.

Cap

----------


## Lulu and Al

OK Capt , Vimeo does not let me in!

----------


## Coco

Ditto

----------


## nutz4travel

i got in no problem..

----------


## SLP

Couldn't get in either.

----------


## dave

Very nice-thanks for posting  :Smile: 
Tru country living
really liked da part about the spring  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Coco

Worked this time - it was "private" at first. Nice!

----------


## yetta

Left ya a message pon the other site.  Absolutely loved the video. Congrats on the wata!  :Smile:

----------


## VVHT

Capt D,

Very very nice! Good thinking 35 years ago to plant the cedar!!!  :Smile: 

VVHT

----------


## Lady Jane

I really enjoyed it Capt

----------

